# Muay Thai Resources



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2002)

Was doing some light research, came across the following links, thought they might be of interest.

http://www.americantka.com/muaythai.htm - has history, music, techniques and more.

http://sunsite.au.ac.th/thailand/Thai_sport/boxing.html -  The Story of Thai Boxing in Brief 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

There are now a number of links spread throughout this forum. There's a lot on the web about it!


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 6, 2002)

I took the liberty of going through some of the older posts and collecting the links in on place so if anyone comes reading through here, they don't have to dig around to find them.

http://www.tt-thaiboxing.com/
http://www.thaiboxing.com.au/
http://stickgrappler.tripod.com - Look for the posts by samboboy in the Muay Thai section, they're awesome.
http://www.usmta.com/movie_kick.htm
http://kagemaru.freeshell.org/vid/ - I think I still have some videos here.
http://www.carbonecho.com/Muaythai/videos.dtml
http://www.fighttraining.com
http://members.tripod.com/~crane69/index6d.htm - Information about Muay Thai vs. Kung Fu fights
http://www.peteraerts.com - The Dutch Lumberjack
http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Mound/6717/index.html - Yawyan information
http://users.netropolis.com/yawyan - More Yawyan

If any of those are broken, let me know. It you come up with anything else (arnisador), please feel free to add on to this. This list is by no means definitive.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 8, 2002)

Got a few more:

http://lannamuaythai.com/ - Muay Thai camp in northern Thailand.
http://www.geocities.com/kietbusabacanada/ - Samboboy's Site.
http://www.muaythai.com/ - Can't believe this didn't make it into my last post.
http://members.aol.com/Thaiboxing2000/ - Pop Praditbatuga's site, pretty informative. Bear in mind he's *very* pro-MT.
http://www.mikemiles.com - The legendary Mike Miles' site. Lots of fight clips.
http://www.fairtex.com - MT training camp here in the US, the also sell some great equipment.
http://www.francisfongacademy.com/Pages/AjarnChaiinterview.htm - Interview with Ajarn Chai Sirisute
http://www.usmta.com/ - The US Muay Thai Association
http://www.muaythaionline.net/
http://www.iamtf.org/ - The International Amateur Muay Thai Federation.

That's it for this installment. If I dig up anything else interesting, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 1, 2002)

Bump to the top for Birney29.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 1, 2002)

I almost forgot. Ajarn Chai's site is back up: http://www.thaiboxing.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2002)

I had forgotten that you had indeed pulled some links together for everyone! Good deal.


----------



## birney29 (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys, these links are great. I wont get much done at work tomorrow though with these to read!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 6, 2002)

Kumasan, thanks. I "unofficially" train Muay Thai (lack of schools here) so anything would help. These links should do the trick 

Thanks again.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 8, 2002)

No problem, ladies and gents. I'm not around much any more, but glad I can help when I do get a chance to visit.


----------



## 1blackpen (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's one more link you should like.  

 Muay Boran Master, with 40 yrs experence.

http://www.mastersken.com/


----------

